# Puppy sleeps under furniture



## zeke11

We just brought our pup home - a couple days ago. He is about 8 weeks old. He is very playful, is learning housetraining, and is affectionate and outgoing.

However, when he is ready to nap, he seeks out the places where he is alone - like he'll go into the dark kitchen and sleep behind the trash can. Or in the living room, he'll burrow under an end table which is extremely low to the floor and squeeze himself under there for his nap.

He does have a crate, it is open wire, but I covered it with a blanket so it is more of a den, but he won't go in there voluntarily. 

Is there something wrong with his 'hiding' behavior? or is this just a doggie quirk?

Thank you,
Kris


----------



## jwemt81

Puppies always find the strangest places to sleep. When Tucker was a baby, he would always sleep under the bed in our guest room. We didn't mind him doing that since he wasn't getting into any trouble or doing anything naughty, or at least that's what we thought until we went to remodel and paint this summer and found that he had chewed a hole in the wall while he was under the bed. :doh: Luckily, our contractor was able to easily repair it!


----------



## jenlaur

zeke11 said:


> Is there something wrong with his 'hiding' behavior? or is this just a doggie quirk?
> 
> Thank you,
> Kris


Well if there's something wrong with it Riley's in trouble too! No really, this is normal behavior. From the time we brought her home Riley slept under the table. She also like to sleep between the chair and the table, kind of wedged in. She still does but she had to find a spot that better accomodates her size. The crate is not an option for her during the day (one of the cats is not happy about a new puppy and her sprays in it so we have to keep it closed) so she naps where ever. Most of the time it is under something. Often times my feet, where ever I happen to be sitting.


----------



## jenlaur

Here are some photos of Riley's sleeping habits. As you can see they began very early.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Gus used to sleep under/in our end table...really he just slept wherever the mood struck him


----------



## slip_kid

Those last two are aweseome



Comet the first week home, looking for cool places to sleep in June. Found the glass entertainement center:


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I think this will turn into a very interesting thread with all of the adorable puppies sleeping in odd places :

Sasha's favorite place to sleep when she first came home was under the Rubbermaid step stool. She was a very small puppy so she had plenty of room.










One time I couldn't find her and when I did find her she was sleeping in the back hallway behind the bag of dog food. She also favored sleeping with shoes. Even if they were _on_ my feet she would just climb aboard and settle down for a nap....it made it hard to walk around :










Jack loved to sleep with boots


----------



## Willow52

When Hank was little he liked to sleep under the desk in the kitchen, under the counter stools or behind the clothes basket in the laundry room. One day I found him in the corner behind the dryer. I think they just like close, cozy places much like human babies.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

LOL! Cute pictures! They do sleep in weird places sometimes! : Molly liked to sleep with her head on my boots when she was little, don't know why! :


----------



## Murphysmom

HA HA these cracked me up! I thought Murphy was the only one who slept in weird places! I'm glad I'm not alone!


----------



## zeke11

All the pics are so cute! Last night Duffy wedged himself under the end table and couldn't get enough traction on the hardwood floor to squeeze himself out. My son had to lift the table up so we could rescue him! What a goof!

Kris


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

These pics are all so adorable! I think they do like to "den" for sleeping - under the table, etc. Griff loved to sleep with my workboots.

It's only until they discover your bed. :


----------



## zephyr

These pictures are all so cute!!!! Silly puppies 

Oscar used to sleep under/on our end table, and on top of or IN his water dish. I can't understand how he didn't wake himself up, because usually he'd have an ear (or half his face!) underwater


----------



## lgnutah

When Brooks was little, he would always squeeze into little places to sleep. He still likes to get in the little nook between the wall and the stairs and stick his face between the rungs. (I have a picture somewhere...)
In our bedroom, when we are still up reading but he wants to go to sleep, he will stick his head under the bed (I am sure he wants to say "turn the light out you guys and go to sleep!")


----------



## EvilNessCroft

OMG! Those pics of Oscar and his water bowl are too cute for words!!


----------

